# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  С 30 апреля 2013 года оплата услуг «Белтелеком» доступна через систему «Расчет» (ЕРИП)

## ByFly

Уважаемые абоненты! Обращаем ваше внимание, что *с 30 апреля 2013 года* в инфокиосках ОАО АСБ Беларусбанк операция оплаты услуг телефонной связи, byfly и ZALA РУП Белтелеком доступна для проведения только через систему АИС РАСЧЕТ (ЕРИП).
	Чтобы провести оплату через систему АИС РАСЧЕТ, находясь в основном меню, выберите последовательно пункты:
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

